# Downtown Disney Rest. waits for walk ups?  Plan. Hollywood???



## Garnet (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi-

We are going to SSR  early August with 3 kids, 5, 8, and 12.  I understand that DD is walkable.  How are the restaurant wait times?  I do see on line the ability to purchase for $10 VIP vouchers to Planet Hollywood.  It gets you first in line status and then $10 off your meal.  Anyone do this?  Sounds like this could really help with wait times.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 28, 2011)

DTD is very walkable, we do it all the time. You can also catch the boat, located behind the main check-in building or the DTD bus. 

I have never eaten at PH, so I can not really comment on the wait time. 

There are a lot of places to eat at DTD. And SSR does have Turf Club and Artist Pallette. You can look online for coupons too.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 28, 2011)

The wait has never been too bad when we've done it - and the whole area is set up for pleasant walks. However I can't say it strongly enough to avoid Planet Hollywood for meals. The food is awful and very high priced. House Of Blues is right around the corner and has great food and atmosphere. Stop in & look at the memorabilia at PH but you'll likely regret anything you order to eat there. You've been warned!


----------



## logan115 (Apr 28, 2011)

Wolfgang Pucks is pretty good (IMO) for a quick service meal, and no shortage of places to grab snacks at DTD either.

Chris


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2011)

Wolfgang Puck Express is very, very good and the waits are reasonable.  At dinner, there's usually about a 5-10 minute line.

We went to Rainforest Cafe at DTD once and the wait wasn't bad (and we had a large group of 12 people).  The food is overpriced and mediocre (like Planet Hollywood).  They have a "front of line" option with their Safari Club membership.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 28, 2011)

We've eaten at many of the DD places (over two trips) and never made a reservation an any of them - longest wait ever was about 15 minutes.


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 28, 2011)

We were just in Orlando a few weeks ago.  The one time we ate at DD we went the fast food route, and ate at Pollo Camparo.  I can recommend it.  Both the citrus grilled and (according to those in my family who had it) fried chicken were very good.

For sit down service, I've read positive reviews of Raglan Road, the Irish pub at DD.


----------



## Garnet (Apr 29, 2011)

*Great Suggestions...*

Thanks for the info, I appreciate the help.  We will not have a car-and figuring out some of the logistics before helps in planning.  I am happy to read any and all suggestions.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 29, 2011)

markbernstein said:


> For sit down service, I've read positive reviews of Raglan Road, the Irish pub at DD.



Raglan Road is by far my favorite in DD.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 29, 2011)

> However I can't say it strongly enough to avoid Planet Hollywood for meals.


I've never eaten at PH, but (a) it has a terrible reputation and (b) there is a reason that they are constantly discounting their food.

I second the recommendations for Raglan Road and Wolfgang Puck Express.  RR is usually fairly easy to get into, and WPE is sort of a blend between counter service and full service, so waits are almost always reasonable; the only question is whether or not you can find a table.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 29, 2011)

we have been to PH in Vegas and will never venture into one again. Overpriced food. But we went to Captian Jacks in Downtown Disney and loved the food.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 1, 2011)

Raglan Road at DTD is my favorite restaurant in WDW. I love the "It's not bleeding chowder" so much that I cannot order anything else. DH, not that much of a seafood fan, orders something different every time. I always take a bite of his food and it is good, but not heavenly like the chowder. 

For dessert, Ghiradelli, if you did not get the bread pudding at Raglan Road.

Wolfgang Express is my daughter-in-law's second favorite (Raglan Road and the chowder is her favorite as well). 

I have eaten at Fulton's and find it over-priced, too crowded and under-delivered. Most of their seafood is frozen, but they charge flown in fresh prices. 

Portobello is okay. Captain Jacks (? not sure of the name) - also okay.

It has been years since I have been to the Cuban place --- it was one of the worst meals I have ever had at WDW.

elaine


----------



## phoward336 (May 2, 2011)

We always hit Wolfgang Puck Express (the one towards Rainforest Cafe) at least once, food is good, not too expensive and portions are large.  My family (2 adults, 2 kids ages 4&7) can split one adult meal and one kid's meal.  Used to be a 10% discount for DVC members.

We also always eat at T-Rex, not for the great food, but because the kid's love the atmosphere.  They also have front of the line with the Safari Club (same one as Rainforest Cafe), so with that we've never waited more than 30 minutes.  Very large portions here.

House of Blues has been hit or miss - have had great meals there and not so great, but typically not a long wait.  You can often buy coupons for it on http://restaurant.com

Have fun!  We'll be there in a few weeks ourselves - can't wait!


----------



## krmlaw (May 2, 2011)

we still make ADRS - especially if you are going during free dining


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2011)

phoward336 said:


> We always hit Wolfgang Puck Express (the one towards Rainforest Cafe) at least once, food is good, not too expensive and portions are large. My family (2 adults, 2 kids ages 4&7) can split one adult meal and one kid's meal. Used to be a 10% discount for DVC members.


I think they also give a 10% discount for TiW, annual passes, AAA, and just about anything else.  They would probably even give a 10% discount for a Philharmagic FastPass.


----------



## Jasmine658 (May 2, 2011)

*Don't plan breakfast at DTD*

Last month, we went the morning we arrived in Orlando to DTD hoping to have breakfast at Wolfgang Puck Express as read great reviews. We had flown in on red eye flight from west coast. NOTHING was open for breakfast. We ended up getting a breakfast yogurt parfait with fruit and coffees at a chicken shop called Pollo Campero. It was desolate at 9-10am in the morning at DTD. Apparently Wolfgang Puck opens now at 11am for lunch, no longer offers breakfast as I read about in reviews.

The evening is when people show up for dinner. Popular places can turn you away, so make sure to make your reservation at least about 3 hours in advance at the latest so you don't end up waiting for an hour or being told booked solid for evening. Always had better luck booking my ressies using my iPad than calling the number for dining reservations.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2011)

No more breakfast at Wolfgang Puck Express?  What a shame.  Their breakfasts ROCKED.  Applewood Smoked Bacon Pizza...  Cornflake Crusted French Toast...

The biggest problem I had with their breakfast was that they didn't open early enough.  If they opened at 7am or something, where you could eat there and still make rope drop, we would have ate there much more often.  It seems like they used to open at 8:30am or so, which meant you wouldn't get to the park until close to 10am.


----------

